# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Anfang Juli zum surfen flchten?

## Matthias_NDS

Moin zusammen

Ich habe grade spontan beschlossen, das Arbeitsurlaube komplette Lebenszeitverschwendung sind. Daher wrde ich gerne in meinem Urlaub (KW 27+28) fr ne Woche +- irgendwo hinfahren, wo man relaxed freeriden kann. Da das alleine nicht halb so lustig ist, hier mal die Frage in die illustre Runde:
Fhrt jemand zufllig in besagtem Zeitrahmen auf Tour, der noch ein entspanntes 38- jhriges Nordlicht vertragen kann?
Ich bastel grade an der Powerhalse und versuche meine Wasserstarts zu beschleunigen. Von daher wren Reviere cool, die nicht allzu wellenlastig & anspruchsvoll sind.

Wrd mich freuen wenn sich da so spontan was ergeben wrde.  :Smile: 

mfG

Matthias

----------


## Bali

Hey Matthias,
schade, dass es schon diese beiden Wochen sind. Ich fahre am 21.07.nach Fehmarn, htte allerdings im August auch noch ein paar Tage zum Verreisen.
Und wie gesagt, alleine fetzt es eben nicht. 
Wo kommst du her? Vielleicht klappt es ja mal.
VG Bali (aus Leipzig)

----------


## Matthias_NDS

Mal so als kleines Feedback und vielleicht auch Empfehlung an alle, die es interessiert.

Wir sind vom Sonntag den 30.06. bis Donnerstag den 04.07. an den Ringkbing Fjord/ Hvide Sande gefahren.
Super Campingplatz, familir, guter Preis (5 Nchte <60 Euro!), nette Leute kennengelernt, 5 von 5 Tage Gleitwind.
Alles in Allem also alles gehabt, was sich das Surferherz wnschen kann.
Beim nchsten Mal werde ich aber nicht wieder versuchen im Zelt zu nchtigen, sondern mir entweder eine der vorhandenen Htten mieten oder direkt im Auto schlafen. Da der Campingplatz direkt an der Nordsee liegt, hat man auch Nachts ordentlichen Wind, der das Zelt ganz ordentlich durchschttelt. Daher waren bei mir dann auch nach 5 Tagen die Akkus leer und die Arme lang.

Ich werde definitiv nochmal wieder hinfahren. Da das trotz der Spontanitt dieses Mal so gut funktioniert hat, poste ich dann einfach wieder hier und schaue, ob jemand mit will.
Fr mich persnlich habe ich gespeichert, das man solche kleinen Trips einfach viel zu selten macht.

Im Anhang findet ihr noch Fotos. Schne Gre auch an Freya, die eine sehr angenehme Gesellschaft war.

schne Gre

Matthias

----------


## KIV

Witzig, bin seit Samstag auch hier. Also mal ne kleine Ergnzung: Am Sa-Abend mit 4.1 noch schnell fr zwei Stunden auf die Nordsee, der Spot heit im Hvide Sande Sd und lie sich dank der schtzenden Hafenmole echt gut fahren - trotz ziemlich auflandiger Windrichtung und meiner quasi Null-Erfahrung mit Wind von rechts. Die Welle (hatte gut 2m) bricht mehrfach ber diverse Sandbnke, dazwischen kann man Material und Krper recht entspannt wieder zusammensuchen...
Gestern und heute mit dem Junior (12) aufm Fjord an der Westwind-Surfstation. Die bietet gute Infrastruktur mit Shop, Caf und Dusche. Material und Lehrer machen einen guten Eindruck - wir haben aber unser eigenes Zeug und coachen uns selbst. Der kleine hat seinen ersten echten Wasserstart geschafft und ich habe mittelmig erfolgreich Spinloops gebt. Es gibt die eine oder andere steile Windwelle, da war’s auch mglich mit 6.2 zu rotieren... Mu halt nur noch mehr ben.
Ach ja, direkt neben dem Nordsee-Spot gibt’s auch ne prima Mglichkeit zum Wellenreiten und nrdlich vom Ort wohl auch ne Wasserski-Anlage.
Also auch an Flautentagen was zu tun...
Mit morgen haben wir aber schon 4 von 7 Tagen Wind. 
 :Wink:

----------


## Matthias_NDS

Ich bin grad ein bichen neidisch - bei uns ist seit dem ich zurck bin ziehmliche Flaute.  :Big Smile: 
Wellensurfer + Reiter haben wir auf der Nordsee auch beobachtet. Da wir kaum Erfahrung mit richtigen Wellen hatten, sind wir aber lieber auf dem Fjord geblieben.
Ergnzend zur Ergnzung: Das Personal der Westwind -Station war sehr nett und zuvorkommend. Beachten sollte man hier noch, das man einen kleinen Obulus bezahlen muss, wenn man das Areal der Schule nutzt. Das betrifft also nicht nur Leute, die ihren Camper dort ber Tag abstellen wollen, sondern auch diejenigen, die mit eigenem Material vom Campingplatz rberkommen.
Die Orte rund umzu sind auch ganz idyllisch. Uns wurde von anderen Surfern auf dem Campingplatz der nahegelegene Aldi empfohlen.  :Big Smile: 

Viel Spa und Wind noch allen vor Ort.

----------

